# Excel: Wert statt Formel kopieren



## Jelly (17 September 2010)

Morgen zusammen!

Folgende Frage zu Excel:

Ich habe eine Tabelle bei der ich den EK-Wert eintrage, daneben steht der Zuschlag und logischerweise berechne ich danach den VK-Wert. Und das habe ich zig Zeilen lang.
Nun suche ich mir für Angebote usw. die gewünschte Zeile raus und möchte eigentlich den Bezeichnungstext und eben den VK-Wert kopieren. Natürlich kopiert Excel mir die Formel statt dem Ergebnis.
Weiss jemand, ob das irgendwie geht, dass Excel mir den Wert mitkopiert, also das Ergebnis der Formel (ohne jetzt Formelverknüpfungen über mehrere Excel-Dateien zu machen)?
Habe bereits mit =TEXT() usw probiert; kenn mich eigentlich recht aus mit Excel, aber das bekomm ich nicht hin.

Für Hinweise schon mal vielen Dank!

Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## SPSKILLER (17 September 2010)

hi,

"rechtsklick", "inhalte einfügen", "werte"

oder habe ich das falsch verstanden!?


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 September 2010)

Hallo,
ich muß gestehen, dass ich dir nicht so ganz folgen konnte ...
Wenn du eine Verknüfung auf eine Zelle erstellst, dann verknüpfst du nicht die Formel sondern den Wert. Den beschriebenen Effekt erzielst du meines Wissens nur beim "handischen" Kopieren von Zellen. Die fügst du dann ja auch "handisch" wieder irgendwo ein. Wenn das so ist, dann mußt du halt bei den Einfüge-Optionen nur sagen "nur Inhalte kopieren".

Ansonsten ... Need more Info ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Jochen Kühner (17 September 2010)

*Excel...*

Wenn du in Excel was koppierst und dann nicht auf Einfügen, sondern "Einfügen als" gehst, dann kannst du es als Werte einfügen glaube Ich.


----------



## Jelly (17 September 2010)

SPSKILLER schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> "rechtsklick", "inhalte einfügen", "werte"
> 
> oder habe ich das falsch verstanden!?




Wunderbar, dankeschön!


----------



## Buschmann (17 September 2010)

Wenn es nicht per Hand, sondern "automatisch" laufen soll:

In Zelle A1 steht der zu kopierende Wert. Der soll in Zelle B2 rein. 

Cursor in B2 setzen und "=A1" eintippen. Aktualisierung erfolgt sobald A1 sich ändert. Fertig!

Gruß
Buschmann


----------

